# The Bassquatch 2.0 Project --> Ouachita 1542



## BlakeRauch (Jan 19, 2015)

Here we go again. Today I picked up a (insert very old date here) Ouachita 15' by 42" Jon boat. I got the boat and trailer for $500 and believe me... it's a $500 boat. haha. 

It has no title, no serial number, and no leaks... except one.

That is the bottom of the transom. I was hoping one of you would know the best way to go about patching that up. 
I haven't been able to find much about welding aluminum it seems like this would be a good spot to weld as it's not a rivet. Any thoughts are appreciated. 



This wheel is on backwards. I'm guessing it doesn't fit the other way because the rim is different from the other side... but we will see.
I might need recommendations on where to get 4 lug wheels for a trailer like this. 




The bow has this gash not sure what to do about this either. 

Here are some more pictures:











Here is my thought process:

1. Strip the paint/old epoxy
2. fix the leak
3. Get registered and tagged (I have a lady that takes care of me on this)
4. SteelFlex the bottom and maybe halfway up the sides
5. Paint green or camo
6. Frame up the casting decks (one from the middle bench to the bow and one on the back bench seat)
7. Find a 25hp outboard
8. Hopefully add a foot controlled trolling motor
9. GO FISH


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 19, 2015)

Check out your local community college or high school that has a welding program.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jan 21, 2015)

I found out we have a local business that does aluminum fabrication. Very convenient. 
I'm going to the tag agency tomorrow to find out what hoops I get to jump through. 
I wish Oklahoma didn't require titles... :?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jan 21, 2015)

BlakeRauch said:


> I found out we have a local business that does aluminum fabrication. Very convenient.
> I'm going to the tag agency tomorrow to find out what hoops I get to jump through.
> I wish Oklahoma didn't require titles... :?



Cool old boat!  We have one as well. I hear ya on the title process. Texas is the same way.....hoops. :? Sounds like you've got a good plan going. Keep us posted with your progress and pics.

Keith
Texas


----------



## gah319 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have almost the same exact boat. Worked it over last winter and spring. Really enjoyed the experience of getting it just the way I wanted it. I have posted quite a few pictures of it.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jan 27, 2015)

*Keith*: Thanks for the feedback! I'm ready to dig in. An Oklahoma Marine Enforcement State Trooper is coming to my house on Thursday to issue the boat a hull number, then I can get my title and tag and start my modifications. 

*gah319*: I really enjoyed your build. You made that boat awesome. I hope mine is half that cool. 

Here is a picture of the new bunks I put on the trailer:



Stay tuned!


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jan 29, 2015)

Would anyone like to guess how many rattle cans I should purchase to cover this boat?


----------



## Capt1972 (Jan 29, 2015)

BlakeRauch said:


> Would anyone like to guess how many rattle cans I should purchase to cover this boat?


5 more than what you end up coming home with.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jan 29, 2015)

I think my buddy is gonna let me borrow his spray gun 
and *Capt*, that would be about right! haha


----------



## BlakeRauch (Feb 1, 2015)

Got the boat tagged and titled. It is off at the welder getting patched up. I sent the check for steel flex. I got a gallon of regular neutral color. I secured a paint spray gun so I don't have to go buy $100 worth of spray paint. Monday I'll probably make the trip to Home Depot to get my shopping list: 

1. A sheet of 1/2" exterior grade plywood
2. 2x2s 
3. Corner braces
4. Screws
5. Indoor/outdoor carpet
6. Carpet glue
7. A gallon of whatever color paint I decide to do the inside of the boat
8. A 4" roller for the steel flex

I'm sure I'm forgetting something... Anyway, no visible progress but it's all starting to come together. 
Any tips on finding an outboard motor? I scour craiglist and facebook groups every other day for a 25-35hp tiller handle. 
I've found a few that require a console but I really don't want to go to all that trouble.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 1, 2015)

Can't wait to see how the welded repair turned out! Should be great when it is finished. 

I am definitely not an expert, but many of the knowledgeable folks on here have said that it is a bad idea to use pressure treated plywood from Lowe's/ Home Depot, etc. I think it has some sort of ingredient that causes the aluminum in your hull to corrode over time. It is a bit of a hassle to find "marine grade plywood." I purchased mine from https://www.overtons.com. They had the best price including shipping, which was significant compared to the material cost. 

Love to see some more photos when you get the chance.


----------



## JustinS (Feb 2, 2015)

Good looking Ouachita! I just picked up a 1648 Ouachita this past fall.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Feb 3, 2015)

So me in my infinite wisdom didnt even think about having to join plywood because the deck is wider than 48". Any tips or builds out there that could help with this?


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

BlakeRauch said:


> So me in my infinite wisdom didnt even think about having to join plywood because the deck is wider than 48". Any tips or builds out there that could help with this?



Depending on what woodworking equipment you have you could either do a biscuit joint, a spline joint, a tongue and groove, or a 1/2 lap. 

This link might help.

https://www.woodworking.com/ww/Article/Adding-Biscuits-and-Splines-7590.aspx


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 4, 2015)

If it was me, I would probably try to find some 3/4" tongue and groove subfloor plywood and then spar varnish or fiberglass the heck out of it. I would probably also make sure to support the seam from below to avoid cracking/ settling of the joint.
There is probably somebody on here that has a much better solution, but that is the first that comes to mind...

By the way, how much wider than 4 ft. is it? I think I have seen some 4.5 ft. X 8 ft. sheets of marine ply somewhere, but as I remember, it was pretty pricey.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like it's gonna be nice this weekend here in Oklahoma. I got a little bit done tonight... mostly staring and scratching my head though. 
I put in some rivets and got the cardboard deck outline cut out. Hopefully I'll get it all framed this weekend and ready to paint soon.

Here are some pictures from the welding. Looks a little rough, but at least it will float. 







Here is a picture of some of the bolts I replaced with rivets. Hopefully they will look better after some sanding a painting.


----------



## BlakeRauch (May 16, 2015)

Well I haven't been very good about keeping this thread up. I have been busy with finals and work. I did manage to make it out of my freshman year of college with a 4.0 :beer: I can see the light at the end of the tunnel with this build and it's bitter sweet. I'm just going to let the pictures do the talking.

Here is the motor that I bought. It is a 1971 18hp Evinrude... or so it seems. It's got a 25hp johnson powerhead and carb. It runs like a top at around 20mph fully loaded. 





Here are a few of the deck making process. 




sprayed those numbers on for a test drive... they have since been redone. haha







I painted and rewired the trailer which was an adventure.



I have a few more things to add before I'm finished: 





I'll get some more pictures up of the SteelFlex application and the finished product. I hope to do some before and after pictures as well. Thanks everyone for the support and the ideas.


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2015)

Looks really good so far. I have a 1973 Ouachita 1648 that I am presently removing previous owner "improvements". Hopefully the inside of mine will look that good.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 18, 2015)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## BlakeRauch (May 28, 2015)

Got the SteelFlex applied. It turned out nice. Kind of looks cool with the two tone gloss almond paint on top and olive green Steelflex on bottom.

I mixed 4 cups at a time. I poured equal parts into a semi see-through Folger's coffee container. I marked two cup intervals with a sharpie. You'll need to mix into a container with a wide mouth (like a coffee can) because the containers that SteelFlex comes in are very difficult to pour from. Especially the epoxy. Then I poured a line the length of the boat and spread it with a 4 inch foam roller.


----------



## BlakeRauch (May 28, 2015)

Bassquatch 2.0 is finished for now. I may decide to put pedestal seats in later on. But right now it's time to go fishing.


----------



## BlakeRauch (May 30, 2015)

I know this is a no-no, but I compiled a list of expenses as I worked on the Bassquatch 2.0.

Boat and trailer - $500
Motor - $650
Trolling Motor/fish finder - $65
Notary - $20
Tag/Title - $24
Trailer rims/tires - $120
SteelFlex - $80
Welding - $20
Home Depot - $185 (Paint, Acetone, rollers, plywood, 2x4's, 2X2's, metal braces, bolts, screws, mailbox letters, etc)
Trailer lights - $25
Berkley Rod Holder - $10
Rivets - $18

Total: $1,717

Although it is not for sale, what do you guys think it's worth?


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Did you end up using the whole gallon of steel flex? I'm about to order some myself for my 14 v-hull. It's a bit more narrow than your boat but I'm going to take it up a bit higher than you did so I think the amount used should be fairly close. Awesome job on the build BTW. Turned out great.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep I used the whole thing! It came out pretty even. Probably had a cup too much that I just spread over the thin spots.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Can't believe I missed this thread. Love the name.


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks *bobberboy*! I had a blast building it. I find myself looking for a new project already :-k


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. Agree with bobberboy great name!


----------

